# Areas nicknames



## chellebubbles

Hi all. We are renting in Bucklands beach, Manukau City near Auckland and today someone referred to it as Chowick because of its chinese population, i hadnt realised and it isnt a problem to us, however im curious to know what other areas and nicknames there are?? Where can i find out the facts about areas and their populations? Would be good to know for when were looking to buy. Thanks xx


----------



## topcat83

chellebubbles said:


> Hi all. We are renting in Bucklands beach, Manukau City near Auckland and today someone referred to it as Chowick because of its chinese population, i hadnt realised and it isnt a problem to us, however im curious to know what other areas and nicknames there are?? Where can i find out the facts about areas and their populations? Would be good to know for when were looking to buy. Thanks xx


Lol! Where in Bucklands Beach? We were in Devon Road until about 6 months ago.

Howick got it's nickname following 1998, when a lot of Hong Kong citizens emigrated. Now there is a large Chinese community. If you love Chinese food, go to Meadowlands.

Other nicknames? How about the Auckland Harbour Bridge otherwise known as the 'Nippon Clip-on'. Why? Because when the bridge was built with just the centre lanes, it was immediately too small. So a Japanese construction company was employed to add on the outside lanes.

Papatoetoe becomes 'Daddy Two-Toes'.

If I think of any more I'll add them!


----------



## chellebubbles

its a small world!!! we are on takatui avenue, up the 100 steps at the end of the beach road...its nice, very quiet. Love the ferry ride to Auckland, beats trains in the UK!!! (virgin excluded lol )


----------



## anski

chellebubbles said:


> Hi all. We are renting in Bucklands beach, Manukau City near Auckland and today someone referred to it as Chowick because of its chinese population, i hadnt realised and it isnt a problem to us, however im curious to know what other areas and nicknames there are?? Where can i find out the facts about areas and their populations? Would be good to know for when were looking to buy. Thanks xx


Hi,

There is a book that covers all Auckland suburbs with statistics, schools etc this is the link to it

Where to Live in Auckland


----------



## topcat83

chellebubbles said:


> its a small world!!! we are on takatui avenue, up the 100 steps at the end of the beach road...its nice, very quiet. Love the ferry ride to Auckland, beats trains in the UK!!! (virgin excluded lol )


We have very good friends in Te Akau Cres, and many more around the area. Will your kids (do you have any?) be going to the local schools of Bucklands Beach and Macleans?

And so agree about the ferry - I miss my ferry journey every day! Have you seen dolphins or orcas yet? And I bet you've tried out the bar on a Friday night!! (I was always led astray by the neighbour)


----------



## chellebubbles

No kids yet topcat however where we end up living will probably be the home to a couple in a few years hence why it needs to be the right place. Not seen any dolphins yet but will be keepin my eyes open!! Yes the bar is definately the way forward for commuting!


----------



## KiwiRoo

Some of my family live near the *One Tree Hill* area, often referred to as *No Tree Hill,* apparently someone chopped down the tree it was named after.


----------



## topcat83

KiwiRoo said:


> Some of my family live near the *One Tree Hill* area, often referred to as *No Tree Hill,* apparently someone chopped down the tree it was named after.


..or even 'None Tree Hill'...


----------

